# استفسارات بخصوص international welding engineer IWE



## enmfg (5 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انا طالب بكلية الهندسة فى مرحلة البكالوريوس قسم هندسة الانتاج والتصميم الميكانيكى
وانا بصراحة مهتم جدا بمجال اللحام واخدت دورات فى اجازة نص السنة فى
Welding Technology
Liquid penetrant testing PT
Magnetic Particles Testing MT

انا اخدت الكورسات دى فى اكاديمية اللحام المصرية 
وناوى انا شاء الله اخد 
RT and UT test

انا عاوز اخد دبلومة international welding engineer IWE
وانا عارف ان الدبلومة دى بتتاخد فى مركز بحوث وتطوير الفلزات بالتبين بحلوان
وكنت عاوز استفسر عن شوية حاجات بخصوصها

1- سعر الدورة كام
2-امتى احجز الدبلومة لان انا عندى جيش وانا نص اول وعاوز اعرف هو انا 
احجز امتى فيها والحجز لازم ادفع الثمن ولا بتسجيل الاسم بس
3-ونظام الدراسة فيها ايه بالظبط 
4-وهل بكدة اعرف ادخل مجال العمل فى البترول 
5-ولو اجلتها سنة مثلا ينفع اخدها كحديث التخرج يعنى بالتخفيض


----------



## بهاءالدين (5 أبريل 2009)

ممكن تحكيلنا عن اسلوب الدراسة فى الاكاديمية بعد اذنك


----------

